# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  last Saturday

## laxxy

先週の土曜日に、アルリングトン・ハイス　「シカゴの近状の町」　の日本の祭りへ行きました。 http://www.mitsuwachicago.net/english/p ... index.html
楽しかったです。着物を着た女子をたくさん見ました  ::   
後で、日本の本屋で漫画の数冊も買いました。残念ながら、「あずまんが大王」も　「マインドアサシン」も　  見つけませんでした。でも、あずまきょうひこ　「あずまんがの漫画家」　の　「よつばと！」　を買いました  : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yotsubato
すごく読みやすいコミックですよ。　振り仮名もあります。
そして、「20世紀少年」　と　「天上天下」　も買いました。

----------


## ST

きれいな~   ::  
я бы тоже сходил на такое...  ::

----------


## MOG

> 先週の土曜日に、アルリングトン・ハイス　「シカゴの近状の町」　の日本の祭りへ行きました。 http://www.mitsuwachicago.net/english/p ... index.html
> 楽しかったです。着物を着た女子をたくさん見ました   
> 後で、日本の本屋で漫画[color=blue]も[color]数冊買いました。残念ながら、「あずまんが大王」も　「マインドアサシン」も　見つかりませんでした。でも、あずまきよひこ　「あずまんがの漫画家」　の　「よつばと！」　を買いました: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yotsubato
> すごく読みやすいコミックですよ。　振り仮名もあります。
> そして、「20世紀少年」　と　「天上天下」　も買いました。

 「あずまんが大王」と「マインドアサシン」については残念でしたね。でも、もしかしたら「あずまんが大王」  より「よつばと！」の方がよかったんじゃないですか？両方あるに越したことはないですが  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for the corrections.  

> 「あずまんが大王」と「マインドアサシン」については残念でしたね。でも、もしかしたら「あずまんが大王」  より「よつばと！」の方がよかったんじゃないですか？両方あるに越したことはないですが

 Actually, I'm not too sure -- よつばと！ might be in fact a little too easy  ::  (how would I say that in Japanese?)
I actually like that Azumanga has more text and a bit more interesting expressions, so we can learn a bit more from it imo. Its' structure is also convenient, with every little strip being a short story.
よつばと is, on the other hand, something that I think is great for leisure reading. 
btw, I think I didn't quite get 「両方あるに越したことはないですが」  ::

----------


## MOG

> Thanks for the corrections.       Originally Posted by MOG  「あずまんが大王」と「マインドアサシン」については残念でしたね。でも、もしかしたら「あずまんが大王」  より「よつばと！」の方がよかったんじゃないですか？両方あるに越したことはないですが    Actually, I'm not too sure -- よつばと！ might be in fact a little too easy  (how would I say that in Japanese?)

 実際のところ、よつばと！はちょっと易しすぎるかもしれないから(ちょっと易しすぎると思うから)、良いか  どうか分からない ::    

> I actually like that Azumanga has more text and a bit more interesting expressions, so we can learn a bit more from it imo. Its' structure is also convenient, with every little strip being a short story.
> よつばと is, on the other hand, something that I think is great for leisure reading.

 Well, sorry for saying without knowing the actual comic. I read that it is more close to reality than Azumanga in Wikipedia, picking up today’s social problems, but yeah, just good for малолетникам.  

> btw, I think I didn't quite get 「両方あるに越したことはないですが」

 It can't be better to have both of them.

----------


## laxxy

> 実際のところ、よつばと！はちょっと易しすぎるかもしれないから(ちょっと易しすぎると思うから)、良いか  どうか分からない

 Thanks!  

> I actually like that Azumanga has more text and a bit more interesting expressions, so we can learn a bit more from it imo. Its' structure is also convenient, with every little strip being a short story.
> よつばと is, on the other hand, something that I think is great for leisure reading.

 Here's a sample: http://rapidshare.de/files/29723359/sam ... a.zip.html 
(btw, if you do happen to take a look at it: in the 2nd frame on the last page there a guy says "あいつ用が入ったからこねぇって　あいつだめだわ". Isn't such わ at the end rather feminine, or is it smth else?) 
I'm not saying that everything is trivial there, and actually at the beginning I was looking for something like this, rather than smth like Azumanga, and had I seen it then I'd probably have picked it instead.  
But I kinda like how it's working out with Azumanga, I think it's nice that it is easy to have a controlled pace with it, so that everyone is in sync, and even if someone gets behind it's not a problem because there is not much to miss.

----------


## MOG

> (btw, if you do happen to take a look at it: in the 2nd frame on the last page there a guy says "あいつ用が入ったからこねぇって　あいつだめだわ". Isn't such わ at the end rather feminine, or is it smth else?)

 hmm, it's not feminine, still normal usage and I think it's practically same as what you're talking about.. What can I say.. The two variants are different on intonation, I think. The one, which sounds feminine, has rather high intonation on わ, and the other doesn't. I'm not sure if there are other differences  ::     

> But I kinda like how it's working out with Azumanga, I think it's nice that it is easy to have a controlled pace with it, so that everyone is in sync, and even if someone gets behind it's not a problem because there is not much to miss.

 I agree with you.

----------

